# Ventahood panel struck by lightning



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

I am trying to go behind someone else and hook get my ventahood to work when we turn it on in the kitchen. The disconnect, motor starter in on the roof. I replaced the contactor and motor today as they were hit by lightning but I do not seem to have control voltage to our fan. I can see the contactor kick in when we turn on the switch in the kitchen but the fan does not turn. It is a 480vac 3 phase motor

I can take L1 L2 L3 and tie them together with the yellow wires form this old starter in the picture and the fan works but I cannot seem to get the fan to work when we turn on the switch on the kitchen. It looks to me that the last electrician used the old starter as a pass through or something. How can I or what do I need to do to get this to operate properly?

Thanks


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like something is mossing in your control circuit. Break it up


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

NacBooster29 said:


> Sounds like something is mossing in your control circuit. Break it up


How, I am all ears


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

What controls the fan? Is it running through the ansul micro switch? You need to figure that out, follow where it starts and ends. 
Is it 24 volts? Where is the control power derived. 
There are too many variables to answer your question.


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

NacBooster29 said:


> What controls the fan? Is it running through the ansul micro switch? You need to figure that out, follow where it starts and ends.
> Is it 24 volts? Where is the control power derived.
> There are too many variables to answer your question.


The control voltage is low voltage and runs through a light switch. We have a separate fires system that operates off the links that dump the chemicals. Once the chemicals are dumped it shirts down the electrical control which is 120. If you look in the picture above I have the part number, amperage and voltage When we turn the switch on that's on the hood in the kitchen, the contacts close on the low voltage control. Then the wires go to another old starter that has obsolete parts. It's a size OO motor starter as well but my guess is it's high voltage because the motor leads are hook to it both top and bottom (see black starter with yellow wires)

If I tie the yellow wires together my fan runs. If I turn the switch on the hood the contacts close on the low voltage contactor What I don't have is when I turn on the switch on the hood and the contacts close on the low voltage the motor does not turn on when hook up to the top and bottom of the black starter 

Does this help clear things up!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to say it but you are in over your head. Contact an electrician in your area to make a service call, as your descriptions are so unclear that it would be difficult if not impossible to fix this "over the 'net."

And, most importantly: lightning hits will do a LOT of damage in odd places, some of it hidden from casual observation. As was suggested by NacBooster29, there is a problem in your control circuit. You need to find and fix ALL of the lightning damage or you will continue to have issues, and may overlook a safety or fire hazard.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would just tie everything together until it works. Just keep jumpering wires and it will all be fine. No freaking way I would hire an overpriced electrician for something so easy.


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's my update. Number 1 I'm far from being over MY head but I find get a big chuckle since I had to tell the electricians how to wire the controls up to the fire protection. The ONLY thing I'm over my head in is not knowing how a Ventahood system works. 

Okay that was a waste of my time lol

I found another unit that goes to the make up air unit. The conduits went under the roof but as I was getting my readings from the starter to order parts I found 3 leads connected that did not go to the make up air box. It gies to another fan with a motor. Rotation is correct and we have to airflow Not sure what this other unit us called but I'm hungry so eating my breakfast that was made for me 3 hrs ago lol. I'll check that motor when I get through. When the control voltage starter comes on nothing happens to the other motor so kinda think that one is bad too It's a new contactor 

Besides surge suppressors, with my limited knowledge and being over my head. Is there anything else I could use to protect against lightening strikes?

Thanks y'all


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

larbec said:


> Here's my update. Number 1 I'm far from being over MY head but I find get a big chuckle since I had to tell the electricians how to wire the controls up to the fire protection. The ONLY thing I'm over my head in is not knowing how a Ventahood system works.
> 
> Okay that was a waste of my time lol
> 
> ...


Check your grounding, any ground rods should be at the service disconnect and not anywhere else.

Watch this video at about 30 minute mark or so he talks about ground rods at equipment---big but common mistake....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpgAVE4UwFw

,


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Check your grounding, any ground rods should be at the service disconnect and not anywhere else.
> 
> Watch this video at about 30 minute mark or so he talks about ground rods at equipment---big but common mistake....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. I'm on my phone and heading back to cafe. To the best of memory the grounding is about 3 ft from the panel and it's a #2. May be #4 but it's there. Again, thanks


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Interesting configurations of parts.. DP contactor hardwired to a Freedom Style overload, and an antique Citation starter....... At least everything stayed Eaton/ Cutler Hammer.....
As another poster said, lightning jacks up alot of stuff, and your problem could be in any given part or wire in the system that hasnt been replaced.... it also could be as simple as you hooking up one wrong wire in the wrong place (wired through a NO instead of a NC for example)... too many variables to diagnose over the web....
Good luck, but a licensed electrician that specializes in control wiring would honestly be your best bet... not being negative towards you, but I build motor control daily, and I still get stumped from time to time....
Id suggest, at minimum, that ALL the wiring be tested and/or replaced.. that wiring is rated for 600v max... I think lightning strikes are a smidge over that....


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

*Thanks Everyone*

Its up and running, thanks for all the comments. I pulled out the old CH starter and replaced it with a 3 pole contactor to run the other motor on the exhaust fan. It has a little rattle but its old too. I had another bad motor on the exhaust fan too

I am so glad I wasn't too far over my head LOL


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dumb question, but it looks like the starter in picture 3 is missing the OL's ??


----------



## larbec (Jun 2, 2015)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Dumb question, but it looks like the starter in picture 3 is missing the OL's ??



No question is a dumb question is what I always tell folks. You are correct. I had not put the new ones in yet


----------

